# Dual SIM..? LAVA, KARBBON, VIDEOCON, SPICE, MICROMAX, MAXXX..??



## kool (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi friends,

i want to buy cellphone with these features:

*Dual SIM, 
Long battery Life,
Under Rs. 3000*

I've already used frnd's cell, * micromax  X-250 and spice M5252,* and both has same java based OS, which is very slow in navigation, and slow typing sms. 

Can anybody tell me about these cellphone: LAVA, KARBBON, VIDEOCON. ?? *Where i can get full review of these dual sim handsets with screenshots of menu, or review video???*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2010)

Both set mentioned by u have only 1300mah battery......Search for Spice QT55, videocon v1405, both have 1800mah battery means longer battery backup,  here a user review for Spice....

*kaamdhandona.blogspot.com/2010/02/spice-mobile-qt-55.html#comment-form


----------



## sandhubc (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, got friends using  Karbonn mobiles, and am sure if u wanna go 4 Dual sim, my current recommendation would be definitely Karbonn, and if u can push ur budget a lil further, u can surely end up with a really awesome phone, and ya the battery life is really good, definitely 2000mAh plus


----------



## kool (Apr 2, 2010)

sandhubc said:


> well, got friends using  karbonn mobiles, and am sure if u wanna go 4 dual sim, my current recommendation would be definitely karbonn, and if u can push ur budget a lil further, u can surely end up with a really awesome phone, and ya the battery life is really good, definitely 2000mah plus


  really 2000 mah?? Which model? Price?


----------



## sandhubc (Apr 3, 2010)

will get back to ya soon buddy


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 5, 2010)

from my personal experience i've learned that all these Chinese copy sucks in OS so the less you the better. my advice would be to buy cheapest dual sim phone below 2k with large battery and dont spend more money for any added feature . trust me they r worthless when it comes to camera/audio quality / software .

I personally have a spice M4580 . it also have slow navigation problem but battery backup is great , 7-10 days with single sim and 4 days with dual sim active. i used a micromax before and i think this spice have little better voice quality .

there was a samsung dual sim in sub 4K range , forgot model no , but being a samsung we can hope that OS is better than others .


----------



## aswin1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am using a triple sim Chinese phone for last 5 months with touchscreen. Haven't had any problems except low battery life [ lasts only 2 days].


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 29, 2010)

what abt micromax x 114 dual sim-anyone who has used it-what abt the service etc. im looking for a plain dual sim model with a fm radiio and good audio,no camera/OS etc.please sugest a choice between spice vs micromax vs karbonn and also the model-my budget is Rs 2000.


----------



## azzu (Apr 29, 2010)

i have used it mm x 114 
its a sms nightmare it has a damn slow os so accesing anything is a nightmare


----------



## andy_65_in (May 3, 2010)

hi folks please suggest some gud dual sim mobile with sms and fm radio at below Rs 2000.thanks.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2010)

Didn't ThinkDigit do a review of phones within this cost segment or was that Chip? Anyway my father has a Karbonn phone which uses Dual Sims and it is pretty neat if you ask me. Although like mentioned above the OS isn't exactly a piece of art the phone does its job nice enough. Not to mention the charge on the thing si outrageous I think he charges it like once every 3-4 days!

The phone costs around 4k and has most of the things you would expect from the phone.


----------

